# Request missing points



## cavanaugh (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, folks, I'm trying to get some missing Amtrak Guest Rewards points for the travel I took last month, and I don't seem to be able to find the ticket stubs. Does anyone know if it's possible to request the points just with the reservation numbers and dates of travel?

Thanks!


----------



## jimhudson (Dec 9, 2010)

cavanaugh said:


> Hi, folks, I'm trying to get some missing Amtrak Guest Rewards points for the travel I took last month, and I don't seem to be able to find the ticket stubs. Does anyone know if it's possible to request the points just with the reservation numbers and dates of travel?
> 
> Thanks!


Eddie: Are you in the states or England? Dont think this will work on line, I had to call when I had this happen, took awhile, had to call back etc. but finally got them! They can look up your rez/ ask for a Supervisor if necessary! Happy holidays!  Jim


----------



## cavanaugh (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm in the states at the moment. Thanks, Jim; I'll give them a call with as much information as I have.

Regards,

cav


----------



## JimG (Dec 15, 2010)

It never worked for me on a trip on the EB. I gave up trying.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2010)

I've had about equal success vs. failure using the online method. My rule of thumb is that I'll try the online system twice and then call if both attempts fail.


----------

